# Home resort reservations



## GregT (Aug 12, 2014)

All,

I'm trying to figure out when the 12 month window opens for home resort reservations.  I know the 9 months reservation opens at midnight ET, 276 days before check-out.  

But when do home resort reservations load into the system?  The HGVC book indicates that it is 12 months before check-in, and yet I can see August 15th 2015 weeks right now online?  When did those load (since it's only August 12th)??

Just curious if anyone has tracked when home resort reservations load online.

Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Aug 13, 2014)

I checked HGVC today, and notice that the single day (Saturday) has been added to the previous August 15 week availability (ie, there is now "availability" running through August 23).

I can't book it because it's not a full week (with Saturday check-in) but it suggests that home resort days continue to be added one day at a time, but presumably can't be booked until the full 7 days sit there.

This is different from what I had expected, in that I thought it would load all 7 days at the same time, not one day at a time.   I will continue to watch this to confirm.

Interestingly, availability remains pretty  good in summer for the 2BR Premier.  There is availability for June through mid-July.  There is no availability for last two weeks of July or first two weeks of August.  It will be interesting to see if those early July weeks ever make it to Club Season, or if they slowly get absorbed.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Aug 14, 2014)

Woo Hoo!  I have my own thread!

Today, there was no change in additional days -- it still shows only the single additional day of August 23, 2015.

I expected it to show the 24th also -- and am still not sure how to interpret the online loading of home resort reservations.

I will keep tracking, and will document for posterity. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Aug 14, 2014)

Greg, that load out does sound weird. I'm sure if anyone can figure it out, it'll be you. Are you bringing the kids back to Oahu next year?


----------



## GregT (Aug 14, 2014)

slum808 said:


> Greg, that load out does sound weird. I'm sure if anyone can figure it out, it'll be you. Are you bringing the kids back to Oahu next year?



Steve, Jonell and I are definitely coming back but not sure if there will be a separate kids trip.  If so, it's most likely over New Years and I am trying to figure out how home resort loads at 12 months out.  My week is eligible to book Week 52 but they also sold this as an Event Week so I suspect there are few non fixed weeks out there.  

I will track this and report back for the record when I figure it out. 

Thanks, and I hope you and Carly are well (and hope we see you in Feb for a cocktail!). 

Best,

Greg


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 14, 2014)

GregT said:


> Steve, Jonell and I are definitely coming back but not sure if there will be a separate kids trip.  If so, it's most likely over New Years and I am trying to figure out how home resort loads at 12 months out.  My week is eligible to book Week 52 but they also sold this as an Event Week so I suspect there are few non fixed weeks out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you saying you will be able to make a week 52 home season booking without owning the event week?  That's a new one on me.

I'll poke around to compare what I see when I get a chance, I've always just waited until the Saturday one year out from check in to book my home res. I've never watched the calendar load days, just assumed all the weeks are in there and they open up the week at midnight Friday.


----------



## GregT (Aug 14, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> Are you saying you will be able to make a week 52 home season booking without owning the event week?  That's a new one on me.



The original HHV governing documents indicate that Week 52 is simply Platinum and not an Event Week.  I do not know if the documents were subsequently amended to restrict Week 52, but my deed was issued back in 2003 when the original documents were still active.  I noted this when I bought the week and have been curious if I can book Week 52 12 months out.

I've called HGVC and they've confirmed that my week should be able to book Week 52 12 months out and that Week 52 is considered Platinum Season.    I won't be able to confirm this until December, thus the curiousity of when exactly the home season weeks load.

We will see.  Thanks very much!

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 14, 2014)

You boys just keep me posted and I'll start searching for airfares. :whoopie:


----------



## slum808 (Aug 14, 2014)

GregT said:


> Steve, Jonell and I are definitely coming back but not sure if there will be a separate kids trip.  If so, it's most likely over New Years and I am trying to figure out how home resort loads at 12 months out.  My week is eligible to book Week 52 but they also sold this as an Event Week so I suspect there are few non fixed weeks out there.
> 
> I will track this and report back for the record when I figure it out.
> 
> ...



Greg, 

Sounds like a great plan. Its funny, you're trying to come here for some sunshine, while at the same time I'm trying to get there for some snow. Looking forward to that drink.

Steve


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 14, 2014)

GregT said:


> The original HHV governing documents indicate that Week 52 is simply Platinum and not an Event Week.  I do not know if the documents were subsequently amended to restrict Week 52, but my deed was issued back in 2003 when the original documents were still active.  I noted this when I bought the week and have been curious if I can book Week 52 12 months out.
> 
> I've called HGVC and they've confirmed that my week should be able to book Week 52 12 months out and that Week 52 is considered Platinum Season.    I won't be able to confirm this until December, thus the curiousity of when exactly the home season weeks load.
> 
> ...



What resort was this for?  Just curious.


----------



## GregT (Aug 14, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> What resort was this for?  Just curious.



It's a 2BR Premier at Lagoon Tower, Odd Year usage.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes you are lucky then because those units are now all event weeks and not just platinum weeks.  Wonder how many contracts are written like that.  I also wonder if you have to wait until a event owner cancels or are there just some inventory that is available for week 52 that is NOT assigned to an event week owner. 

Interesting.....


----------



## GregT (Aug 15, 2014)

All,

I noticed yesterday that it had loaded the second day, and I see now that it has loaded the third day of the week (so it's now loaded through the evening of Aug 24, checking out Aug 25).

So it does appear to be loading one day at a day, just like with Club Reservations.   I will keep tracking this.

Best,

Greg


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 15, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes you are lucky then because those units are now all event weeks and not just platinum weeks.  Wonder how many contracts are written like that.  I also wonder if you have to wait until a event owner cancels or *are there just some inventory that is available for week 52 that is NOT assigned to an event week owner*.
> 
> Interesting.....


I thought I had heard this was the case -- some of the event week inventory was sold as just normal Platinum season.  So I think it is possible for all event week reservations to be automatically made and still have some inventory available (without anyone cancelling their event week reservations).

Kurt


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 15, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> I thought I had heard this was the case -- some of the event week inventory was sold as just normal Platinum season.  So I think it is possible for all event week reservations to be automatically made and still have some inventory available (without anyone cancelling their event week reservations).
> 
> Kurt



and Greg is going to answer the question for us - Can someone with this type of Platinum deed book the week online as a home reservation, 12 months out.

My money is on he has to call in...


----------



## GregT (Aug 16, 2014)

GregT said:


> (so it's now loaded through the evening of Aug 24, checking out Aug 25).



This is just a little odd -- it's not loaded the extra day yet --- the same thing it did a couple nights ago.  It's still only showing the same three days.

Maybe it takes longer to load the Home Resort reservations than the Club Reservations?   I will check back tomorrow and see if it's loaded the fourth day.

Interesting stuff.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Aug 16, 2014)

GregT said:


> This is just a little odd -- it's not loaded the extra day yet --- the same thing it did a couple nights ago.  It's still only showing the same three days.
> 
> Maybe it takes longer to load the Home Resort reservations than the Club Reservations?   I will check back tomorrow and see if it's loaded the fourth day.
> 
> ...



This is puzzling -- I just checked now, and the fourth day has loaded.  This is the second time in four days that it didn't load the additional day exactly at midnight.

The key thing here is that it is still building out the home resort reservation daily, just as it does with Club Reservations (which I guess makes sense).   

We will find out in a few months if it lets me book a new years reservation online (or via phone, or not at all).

Best,

Greg


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 16, 2014)

GregT said:


> This is puzzling -- I just checked now, and the fourth day has loaded.  This is the second time in four days that it didn't load the additional day exactly at midnight.
> 
> The key thing here is that it is still building out the home resort reservation daily, just as it does with Club Reservations (which I guess makes sense).
> 
> ...




It could be the nightly batch updates running past midnight, once the updates finish the new day opens up.  It is an interesting system with the base weeks then a daily calendar overlay and reservations that can break up the weeks.  There has to be a nightly reconciliation of all the transactions.


----------



## GregT (Dec 26, 2014)

GregT said:


> The original HHV governing documents indicate that Week 52 is simply Platinum and not an Event Week.  I do not know if the documents were subsequently amended to restrict Week 52, but my deed was issued back in 2003 when the original documents were still active.  I noted this when I bought the week and have been curious if I can book Week 52 12 months out.
> 
> I've called HGVC and they've confirmed that my week should be able to book Week 52 12 months out and that Week 52 is considered Platinum Season.    I won't be able to confirm this until December, thus the curiousity of when exactly the home season weeks load.
> 
> ...



I was able to book Week 52 at HHV-Lagoon for 2015 this morning.   Interestingly, I couldn't book it online and I had to call in.  She put me on hold and came back 3 minutes later and confirmed I could make the reservation.

I'm glad it worked out, but was intrigued that it didn't appear online.  I do not know if there is something unique about my week, but happy that it worked out.

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Dec 26, 2014)

Greg, 
Thanks for following up on this. Will you be in town for NYE or was this just a test?


----------



## GregT (Dec 26, 2014)

slum808 said:


> Greg,
> Thanks for following up on this. Will you be in town for NYE or was this just a test?



Steve, not sure -- I was definitely testing the usage rights of the week and we may come out next year for NYE.  Trying to figure out if the kids are skiers or not - we go skiing tomorrow for a few days and if it sticks, we'll likely ski again next year.  If not, you know how I love Waikiki!

I hope all is well with you, and looking forward to a cocktail in early Feb.  Please tell Carly we said hello.

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Dec 26, 2014)

Greg, 
Skiing sounds great. My kids can't wait to go again. Looking forward to catching up in February. My best wishes to your family. 

Steve


----------



## GregT (Dec 26, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> and Greg is going to answer the question for us - Can someone with this type of Platinum deed book the week online as a home reservation, 12 months out.
> 
> My money is on he has to call in...



Reading back on the thread, this was exactly what you predicted.  

Interesting - I still don't know if these something unique to my 2003 Deed or any Platinum Deed can do this.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 26, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> and Greg is going to answer the question for us - Can someone with this type of Platinum deed book the week online as a home reservation, 12 months out.
> 
> My money is on he has to call in...



Hello Dave and Greg
Yesterday, 365 days out, I tried to book my 2bd Plus, Platinum home week at the LT with an arrival of 12/26/15.
Both the Classic & Revolution systems showed availability up to Dec 12th but notably blocking the Christmas and New Year week.
This morning I call HGVC since my contract was written in 2002 for the original owner (we bought last year) and I was very concerned that I would fall prey to those "event weeks". Nothing in my contract mentions those weeks, never had I received anything from HGVC amending my contract. 

Well, I get the reservation w/o any problems! 

Greg: THANK YOU for your advise earlier this year! Having bought in at LT is a very clear benefit for us now that we know that we can get a reservation during the ultra high demand week.

The reservation lady did not know why I could not book my home week online.

Anyway, today is another Christmas day for us...  

Frank

PS: by the end of next month we should have our 2nd TS. KL, 12600 points...


----------



## GregT (Dec 26, 2014)

vacationbear said:


> Hello Dave and Greg
> Yesterday, 365 days out, I tried to book my 2bd Plus, Platinum home week at the LT with an arrival of 12/26/15.
> Both the Classic & Revolution systems showed availability up to Dec 12th but notably blocking the Christmas and New Year week.
> This morning I call HGVC since my contract was written in 2002 for the original owner (we bought last year) and I was very concerned that I would fall prey to those "event weeks". Nothing in my contract mentions those weeks, never had I received anything from HGVC amending my contract.
> ...



Frank,

I'm really glad it worked out for you too (and it sounds identical to my experience, both online and calling in) -- maybe we will both be there next year!  Congrats on the KL purchase, that's a great property and you can have some great memories going to Oahu one week and then KL for the second.  Both properties are terrific.

Best,

Greg


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello Greg
Yes, that one of the plans: one week KL, then 1 week HHV.

Is KL, phase 1 worth the extra points for a 2bd/ 2bd + comparison?
While the GW is very nice, LT beats it in our opinion due to its better location.
Is the same true for those two KL properties?


----------



## GregT (Dec 26, 2014)

vacationbear said:


> Hello Greg
> Yes, that one of the plans: one week KL, then 1 week HHV.
> 
> Is KL, phase 1 worth the extra points for a 2bd/ 2bd + comparison?
> ...



Frank,

If you've not been to KingsLand, you will love it too.  The rooms in Phase 1 are larger than the rooms in Phase 2, and we like the furniture on the patio much more in Phase 1.   When we return to KingsLand, we will stay in Phase 1 versus Phase 2 because we like some of these amenities, but others will have different views -- it's personal preference.

I don't believe it is as critical to have home resort at Kings Land, as it is at HHV.  I've found good availability at Kings Land when booking 9 months out, and you may find that you choose to use your abundance of points to either book Phase 2, or to book a normal 2BR in Phase 1, for 10,500 points.  Candidly, we like the first floor in Phase 1 as our ideal, as we like to walk out onto the grass and BBQ and toss the football.

Your home resort will be very valuable however if you have the same opportunity as at HHV -- to book event weeks.  If you can book Week 51 at one and then Week 52 at the other -- that's a great combo and well worth the points.

I hope that helps, and both are great properties!

Best,

Greg


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello Greg
Thanks again!

Correct, we have not yet been to KL. We will buy there not because of home week advantage but the MF/ points ratio. 

Should we get the KL property (offer for $17.1k incl. closing costs) we will check it out this summer.

Your comments are much appreciated! Again! Your LT advise earlier this year was spot on and we see to have similar preferences and priorities. 

Can't wait to get there...


----------



## GregT (Dec 26, 2014)

vacationbear said:


> Hello Greg
> Thanks again!
> 
> Correct, we have not yet been to KL. We will buy there not because of home week advantage but the MF/ points ratio.
> ...



If you're buying it purely as a points generator then that is a practical reason to choose it.  I've not done an analysis of which property has best price/MF ratio, but 12,600 points for the KingsLand MF ($1,600?) is certainly better than my MF/point ratios.

I have two points-generators (both 1BRs in Orlando) and I pay ~$1,600 in MFs for 9,600 points.  If I had to do it over again, I would buy a 7,000 point week with $1,000 in MFs.   

My only hesitation on buying KingsLand as a points generator is that Hawaii MFs tend to rise faster historically than other locations.  It may have an attractive ratio today, but not sure if that holds over the long term.   

I don't think Home Resort is as critical for Kings Land as I've seen excellent availability at Kings Land using Club Reservations 9 months out.  Summer is widely available and it would be very easy to bolt a week on to your HHV reservation, either front or back, using Club Points, so it may be worth assessing  Vegas/Orlando properties too, if you're not yet committed to the 2BR+ at Kings Land (but if you are committed -- enjoy it!).

One of the reasons I love my HHV (and need the Home Resort ressie) is to piggyback a summer trip with my fixed week Marriotts on Maui.  I can't afford to gamble that it won't be available 9 months out because I am committed to Maui (and have bought the airfare).  But now I can bolt the HHV trip onto the back of the Marriott (or do the NYE trip like this thread was started around).  

Others will chime in on KL as a points generator -- but I love the property and think it's a great companion to visit on the same trip as the HHV!

Best,

Greg


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello Greg
I am committed to buy KL unless Hilton exercises ROFR, I will know by mid January.

Again correct, I am looking for a points generator this time around.
I very much considered LV (on the strip) but decided against the lower MF for two reasons:
1) the purchase cost would be higher (assuming I would buy two TS) coupled with not much lower MF compared to KL (yes, a click below $1600 for 2015)
2) as you and others wrote, the point structure for Maui and Grand Islander will be not 7000, 8400 or 9600 but the 50% higher rate of 10500, 12600 and 14400 (for our beloved 2bd suites). 
Looking forward to the next 10 to 20 years I belief this point rate will become the new norm and my 12600 "future proofs" it while keeping MF at the required minimum.

Also, I think that the 12600 and 14400 TS will somewhat rise in value once those two new properties in Hawaii come online, due to demand on the resale market.
If anything, I think I am buying at a bargain time and rate all the while hoping that I might be able to sell those TS at a 50% to 75% discount (of what I payed) when the time comes (in maybe 20 years). 
Not an investment, for sure, but how does one calculate the wealth of great vacations which (hopefully) lie ahead of us. The last two trips to HHV have quite simply been: priceless!

Cheers
Frank


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 28, 2014)

If you check the point charts, the Platinum Hawaii weeks include 51-52.  Some were sold as event weeks, which as far as I can tell only means it is automatically booked at one year.  

I knew it would take calling in because Revolution is limited in functionality and it is not programmed to book home event weeks. A cancellation may pop in to club season.

The back end system the booking agents use is not limited, and I suspect any platinum owner could book those weeks, first come first served on however many were not sold as event weeks. If they eventually all sell out as event weeks, you may not be able to book.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 28, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> If you check the point charts, the Platinum Hawaii weeks include 51-52.  Some were sold as event weeks, which as far as I can tell only means it is automatically booked at one year.
> 
> I knew it would take calling in because Revolution is limited in functionality and it is not programmed to book home event weeks. A cancellation may pop in to club season.
> 
> ...



Do you know from what time on HGVC introduced the "event week" term in their contracts?
I have yet to see my KL contract and I don't  know when it was originally drafted. But I will keep a close eye on it (not that an event week makes any difference at KL, they seem to have always something available...)


----------



## USDave (Dec 28, 2014)

*Sounds a good deal*

Hopefully the ROFR will pass.

Can I ask if you can throw in the Open Season questions if you get the opportunity via either your broker or direct via the HGVC Facebook please. 

My views is it devalues the sale and you are spending a lot of money so like us all you should expect to be treated a little better!


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 28, 2014)

vacationbear said:


> Do you know from what time on HGVC introduced the "event week" term in their contracts?
> 
> I have yet to see my KL contract and I don't  know when it was originally drafted. But I will keep a close eye on it (not that an event week makes any difference at KL, they seem to have always something available...)




When I purchased in 2001 the term was used, I recall he told me there were some "whales" that bought 51 and 52 fixed event weeks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 28, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> When I purchased in 2001 the term was used, I recall he told me there were some "whales" that bought 51 and 52 fixed event weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That is interesting!
My LT contract was initially bought in 2002 by a Japanese couple. No word of "event week" in it!

I am very relieved that we got our week 52 reservation w/o any problems (other than having to call in...).


----------

